# P+L in search



## zimzum42 (23 Aug 2008)

I knew that P+L forum didn't come up in the search function, but threads don't even come up in the 'new posts' link....

Maybe this is the intention, and I certainly think it is the aim of some, but it's killing off the P+L forum.

Any chance of changing it back to the way it was, or are we still hoping not to scare off the weaker of the population?


----------



## Chuffy (23 Aug 2008)

Poppet. Is your toy broken?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2008)

I personally prefer it now. I was sick of sifting through Gary Glitter and climate threads. The cycling threads are of more importance to me than the depressing state of the world. It is a cycling forum and it's easy to look the P&L forum if you want to


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Aug 2008)

Indeed, I can see that point...

But the P+L is now even more souless when there aren't others than the few who argue the same things over and over again, and the threads which are genuinely interesting are no longer so well informed now that fewer and fewer people look in.....


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2008)

I can also see your point, there are some informative ( & hilarious) topics that I miss unless I intentionally look into p&l

( btw, they've all moved into the CC cafe  - especially the bl**dy climate topics  )

Looking from the admin view the p&l forum was taking over and maybe off putting for new members or guests who may be looking for cycling chat. I think for the health of the forum it was needed but it's a shame for those that enjoyed the banter that it's drying up 


I don't think it's permanent , is it?


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Aug 2008)

As far as I see it, this change to P&L is a far simpler version of the 'Signing In' system that was tried earlier this year.

As for the drop in P&L content, IMO 1. it is Summer and people are doing other things, or, 2. the perpetual regurgitating from the usual forum suspects has finally put off people from bothering making even the most valid of posts or threads.


----------



## Shaun (24 Aug 2008)

I have, for the moment, excluded P&L from the basic search function and from new posts. This was to try and bring the forums back on-topic as P&L was, a good deal of the time, rather domination the results.

You can still search P&L. Just use the *Advanced Search* option.

I appreciate that the regulars probably don't want to perpetually talk about cycling, however that's _exactly_ what newcomers want to talk about.

I am looking at other options - possibly add-ins or modifications to the forums that will help me manage the focus of search results - and hopefully I will be able to find a good compromise sometime soon.

Ideally, I'd like an option where individual members could specify what they want to include / exclude from their search results. That way, everyone gets the freedom of choice (makes mental note to check for a mod for this very feature! )

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Renard (11 Sep 2008)

What I noticed today is that when you aren't logged in and click 'today's posts' P&L posts feature but when you are logged in 'new posts' don't. 

With regard to the OP I for one have no problem with P&L posts featuring and think it is unjust when someone has made the effort to express an opinion that it is being concealed from general consumption.


----------



## domtyler (11 Sep 2008)

All you have to do is to enter the url:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/search.php?do=getnew
into your address bar, or make a shortcut to it somewhere for rapid access.


----------



## zimzum42 (11 Sep 2008)

Cheers Dom. Hopefully this forum won't become another asinine ACF replica with only right on, lovey dovey shite about trips to the woods with the CTC dogging set


----------



## Chuffy (11 Sep 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> Cheers Dom. Hopefully this forum won't become another asinine ACF replica with only right on, lovey dovey shite about trips to the woods with the CTC dogging set


As opposed to the thud and blunder of bull-moose bellends trading tediously predictable insults and crapulous hogwash in P+L...


----------



## zimzum42 (11 Sep 2008)

yup...


----------



## Chuffy (11 Sep 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> yup...


You seem tense. Perhaps you need some tea?


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2008)

any chance of a can of coke and a spliff?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Sep 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> any chance of a can of coke and a spliff?



Giz a toke when you've done.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2008)

aiiit...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Sep 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> aiiit...



What does that mean?


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Sep 2008)

In short, it means 'yes' - I guess it's a modern urban equivalent of 'alright'


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> In short, it means 'yes' - I guess it's a modern urban equivalent of 'alright'


This white middle-class lingo is a bit odd really. Innit.


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Sep 2008)

I don't know, there is a policy at my club that keeps out the unwashed of the middle classes


----------

